# mmoga.de - GTA V Vorbestellung



## Realistix5 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern bei mmoga.de GTA V für den PC vorbestellt. Soweit so gut wollte ich mit dann noch ein paar FUT Coins holen und habe gemerkt, dass ich noch mein ganzes Guthaben auf meinem Akkount habe. (Also das von dem GTA Kauf). Da ich aber die FUT Coins gekauft habe habe ich jetzt nicht mehr den ganzen Betrag für GTA V. Wird bei einer Vorbestellung bei mmoga.de das Geld erst bei dem Termin abgezogen? Also soll ich es wieder aufladen? Oder ist das ein Bug und habe jetzt GUthaben geshenkt bekommen? Habe unten mal die Anzeige von meiner GTA Bestellung angehängt. Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Grüße 
Realistix


----------



## Andarus (12. Januar 2015)

Du hast gleich mehrere Fehler gemacht: 
- Ein Spiel blind PreOrdern, wo wir doch alle wissen wie ******* GTA4 war
- 51€ für einen GTA5 Key???
- Mit Paysafecard zahlen wo sie 7% mehr verlangen?
- FIFA Coins kaufen um damit virtuelle Spielkarten in einem schelchten Sportspiel zu kaufen?

Versuch soviel wie möglich zu stornieren, warte den Release ab und kauf dann irgendwo einen billigen Steamkey.


----------



## TammerID (12. Januar 2015)

Andarus schrieb:


> Du hast gleich mehrere Fehler gemacht:
> - Ein Spiel blind PreOrdern, wo wir doch alle wissen wie ******* GTA4 war
> - 51€ für einen GTA5 Key???
> - Mit Paysafecard zahlen wo sie 7% mehr verlangen?
> ...



Was er mit seinem Geld macht kann Dir doch egal sein...


----------



## Goldini50 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir 3 Tage bevor du es dir vorbestellt hast mir auch vorbestellt , mein Geld wurde auch abgezogen und alles schön und gut ! 
Da aber gestern die Meldung kam das der Release von GTA5 auf März verschoben wird , war plötzlich mein Geld wieder auf meinem Account drauf - ich denke mal das dass damit zusammenhängt !
Im Sinne von "Möchtest du das Spiel immernoch haben ?" 
... so kann ich es mir nur erklären .
Im übrigen habe ich mein Geld auf dem Konto draufgelassen und wenn das Spiel dann kommt werden sie es schon abziehen, da bin ich mir sicher ^


----------

